# youtube glitchy



## Logo09 (May 15, 2008)

hi everyone, i recently purchased a powermac g4 with dual 867mhz processors, 512mb ddr 333 ram, a 120gb hdd, and a geforce 4 32mb agp video card. i just put a fresh install on it and did all the updates. When i get on youtube the videos dont play smoothly, i switched to firefox and that helped a lot but i was wondering if there is anything else i can do to make videos play back more smoothly. I also installed adblock plus thinking it might help, any ideas?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The problem is that the computer is too old and slow for youtube. My 1.47Ghz G4 with 1.5GB RAM, Nvidia 6800 AGP vid card, and 1Tb striped raid can hardly play low quality youtube. Most of the stuff on youtube is no longer the low quality video it started out as, and so requires some power in the PC to play it. If you maxed out the RAM, it can help a bit, and the less you have running at the same time, the better. You could even upgrade the CPU on that thing, but price wise, it's not worth it, for about the same price as the RAM and CPU upgrade, you can get a new Mac Mini, and it would make the G4 look like it was standing still.


----------

